

Ask HN: Why "do not reply" on rego emails - netpenthe

Why is it standard to have "do not reply" on registration emails (or any email from a company).<p>Couldn't you just add a "Reply-to"?<p>Wouldn't this be better?<p>I figure your customer has your email open at that point, they want to talk to you, they can just hit "reply" rather than going off to your website to find a contact form.. (like an idiot)<p>So any reason not to allow this?
======
pharno
well, If you've got many many users registering each day, you will have many
people writing a non-existing email. If you try to send it, you will get an
email back saying that the user is not existing. So, instead of looking throu
all the mails, you just dont ever look at it, and empty it every once in a
while.

~~~
AjJi
Not if you add a "Reply-to" as the OP said.

------
damoncali
You're right. Don't overthink this.

